# Are my skis too long?



## SAMMYN96 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi, I would like some help on this subject matter. I have just recently purchased some second hand Black Crows Captis skis in 178cm. 

I am 170cm tall (5ft 7") and I weigh 10st 10 (150lbs). I can ski all of the mountain, the majority being 60% piste and 40% off piste. 

The skis sit around 8cm taller than me and I just wanted to hear peoples opinions as I am not to sure myself and I will be testing them in the next couple of days. 

All feedback will be much appreciated  


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMMYN96 (Dec 18, 2017)

I forgot to mention they are all mountain skis with double rocker.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2017)

SAMMYN96 said:


> Hi, I would like some help on this subject matter. I have just recently purchased some second hand Black Crows Captis skis in 178cm.
> 
> I am 170cm tall (5ft 7") and I weigh 10st 10 (150lbs). I can ski all of the mountain, the majority being 60% piste and 40% off piste.
> 
> ...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd say the 178cm ski should be $$$


----------



## SAMMYN96 (Dec 18, 2017)

[emoji770 said:
			
		

> [emoji300]❅;988703]I'd say the 178cm ski should be $$$


On the Money or sold [emoji51][emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 19, 2017)

On the money. 

You've about 10lbs and a inch on me, with rockered, my sweet spot is 170 - 178cm. I'm more 65% off piste, 35% on and like 170 in tight trees and tight bumps, not so much on the grom where I fell like I'm running out of edge and want longer.


----------



## SAMMYN96 (Dec 19, 2017)

[emoji770 said:
			
		

> [emoji300]❅;988706]On the money.
> 
> You've about 10lbs and a inch on me, with rockered, my sweet spot is 170 - 178cm. I'm more 65% off piste, 35% on and like 170 in tight trees and tight bumps, not so much on the grom where I fell like I'm running out of edge and want longer.


I mean I was just a little concerned that they are a little taller then me but I'm sure I will get on with them. Thanks for the help mate! Unlike other bellends on here...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Dec 19, 2017)

I looked this ski up. Never heard of it. I think you’re all set thanks to the rocker and also there appears to be no metal in the construction. The length could be a problem for a guy your size with other models but hopefully not these. Good luck with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 19, 2017)

No disrespect intended just thinking about a recent similar thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/139965-When-are-ski’s-too-long!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 19, 2017)

Ah you bellends down there in Lehigh Co(Like WHAT THE HECK IS A _*BELLEND*_???):lol::lol:


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 19, 2017)

bigbog said:


> Ah you bellends down there in Lehigh Co(Like WHAT THE HECK IS A _*BELLEND*_???):lol::lol:



Guilty as charged BB LOL. I believe it’s a UK thing.


----------

